

Ask HN: Whats the best way to find a H-1B job in the Bay Area? - sliderr

Due to the general advantages of the Bay Area tech bubble I'm considering to move over from europe. While I am aware that most start-ups don't want to go trough the process there are probably a few  bigcorps considering overseas talent. Whats the best way to find companys offering sponsored H-1B visas? Are there any specialized recruiters or job sites?
======
abiczo
From what I heard there are quite a few startups that are willing to sponspor
an H-1B for the right candidate. You might want to look for those that have
received some funding, but other than that just look for startups that you'd
like to work for and ask them whether they're willing to sponsor an H-1B.

------
ig1
H1B applications are publicly available, so you can download an excel
spreadsheet of every company that's applied for them. It also includes job
title and company address, so with some excel-fu you should be able to get the
data you want.

------
djshah
I could do with an answer to that one as well although I'd rather work with a
startup than a bigcorp.

